# Out Of The mouth Of A Child



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Should children witness childbirth?

Due to a power outage, only one paramedic responded to the call.

The house was very dark so the paramedic asked Kathleen, a 3-yr old girl
to hold a torch high over her mummy so he could see while he helped deliver the
baby.

Very diligently, Kathleen did as she was asked.

Heidi pushed and pushed and after a little while, Connor was born.

The paramedic lifted him by his little feet and spanked him on his
bottom.

Connor began to cry.

The paramedic then thanked Kathleen for her help and asked the
wide-eyed 3-yr old what she thought about what she had just witnessed.

Kathleen quickly responded, "He shouldn't have crawled in there in the
first place...smack his arse again!"


----------



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

very cute!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------

